# Basketball Summer Camps in Spain



## HoopersCamps (May 11, 2007)

Hey there... just wanted to let you know we have two Basketball Summer Camps organised by Hoopers (with Tourparty) taking place in Barcelona, Spain this July and August for boys and girls aged 10 to 17 years.

The Camps will each run over one week, Sunday to Sunday, with the option of attending for two weeks:

> Sunday 29 July to Sunday 5 August 2007
> Sunday 5 August to Sunday 12 August 2007

(There are also Camps running in Spain in October over the Autumn Half-term.)

Residential and non-residential places are currently available for participants from anywhere in the world.

Please see the http://www.tourparty.com website for full information.

Many thanks, Matthew

http://www.tourparty.com

PLEASE PASS THIS INFORMATION ON TO YOUR TEAMMATES, CLUB COACHES & MANAGERS. THANK YOU. **


----------

